# Jordan's 1st Xmas Pic heavy



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

OMG, how cute, how pretty she is.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

I don't think there is a more spoiled puppy in the world. There also isn't a cuter puppy in the world. The pictures are great.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! She is just too cute! Such a spoiled pup!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Did her grandma,make that outfit,the red one?


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

I always love looking at Jordan's pictures. She is so loved!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

adorable, simply adorable! Put a big smile on my face and made my day.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Adorable pictures! Her little dress in the first pic, and her Xmas "jacket" are sooo cute!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

What a great way to start my day! And that's some haul from Santa, too. She's so adorable and growing up so fast.


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She is a natural beauty....and looks like she got everything she wanted from Santa...:


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Loved her pictures, Susan Marie. I've got this big smile on my face starting off this morning seeing her and hearing that Toby had a good day with Barb yesterday....


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Absolutely lovely. Can she be any cutier in her dress? I think not.


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Jordan is a beautiful girl. She is growing up so pretty and sweet. 

Love your pictures. They always bring a smile to my face.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan needed a new toy for her training work, so I had her pick one out of all those toys. She picked the little pink bear, you can see him under the tree. That is one of the most special gifts she got, I was pretty amazed that she picked it. His name is Toby, but we call him HRH for short.:


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

OMG!!! She is overflowing with cutness!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Such great pics, definitely put a big smile on my face!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Everyone that comes to my house looks at the xmas cards from the card exchange and Jordan is always commented on how beautiful she is, and just so you know every picture you post of her I have to email to my daughter at college, helps her get through a bad day!!!!!


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow, she must have been a very good girl!! She is very pretty too.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is so cute in her dress. What a haul from Santa. She definetely was a good girl. So that naughty hat needs to be put away. LOL Give her lots of kisses from me.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jordan is a supermodel!! She is gorgeous and of course she's a good girl--she has all those wonderful Angels guiding her!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love, Love , Love your Jordan, she is so good. There is no way I could get pictures like yours, she is a beauty!!!!!!!!!!! ((HUGS))


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pictures, she's so cute! Thanks for posting them, they made me smile.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Jordan is such a gorgeous girl. I can't believe how big she's gotten! And she was certainly a good girl this year because it looks like Santa brought her lots of goodies!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I always love when you post pics of Jordan...never a bad one! She is so photogenic!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank you for all the nice comments. I am so glad Jordan can bring smiles to others. It makes me feel like I am giving back somehow. She makes me smile all the time and now giggle when I see her wigglette, she really is something else !!:::


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks like your pup is one very spoiled (means loved really) girl - she is so pretty


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Love the photos of your beautiful girl.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jordan*

Susan Marie

Love seeing pics of all of your girls and Jordan is ONE ADORABLE LITTLE PRINCESS!!!

Are these taken by a professional, or do you take them!!
Love her clothes, etc.!!


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Those are professional pics, which is why they are pictures of the pics. She is a friend of mine. Usually, when we go in for the shoot, I have a few ideas and Kathy has a few, they all seem to turn out great, On this last shoot, the picture with the ornament hanging from her mouth...that was J's idea !!: These photo shoots have been one of my favorite parts of her puppy hood.


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Cute pictures. Did you take them or pay someone to take them???


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Jordan, you have the world's best fur mom!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Claire's Friend said:


> Thank you for all the nice comments. I am so glad Jordan can bring smiles to others. It makes me feel like I am giving back somehow. She makes me smile all the time and now giggle when I see her wigglette, she really is something else !!:::


 I WANT TO BE YOUR DOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## akgolden (Jun 18, 2011)

Claire's Friend said:


> Those are professional pics, which is why they are pictures of the pics. She is a friend of mine. Usually, when we go in for the shoot, I have a few ideas and Kathy has a few, they all seem to turn out great, On this last shoot, the picture with the ornament hanging from her mouth...that was J's idea !!: These photo shoots have been one of my favorite parts of her puppy hood.


Ok I thought they were maybe pictures of the pictures but everything is digital nowadays though so it threw me off 

Good looking pups


----------

